# PCB Milling Machines ?



## CalgaryPT (Apr 5, 2017)

Have any of you had any experience with PCB milling ??

For years....well, .......decades....OK OK OK -- _a quarter of a century_,* I've been etching with a Sharpie and chemically making my boards. More recently I've started using Fritzing and sending away for them.

But I know PCB mills are down to reasonable dollars (used) now.

Has anyone here had any experience with PCB Mills? Just wondering in case I want find a cheap local option in Calgary for my PCBs (mostly single sided).

* Looking for an emoji that says: "Wow...I am so embarrassed to admit I know about technology from the days when Betty White's career was peaking...".


----------

